# Been playing with my new toy!



## MickCheese (23 Sep 2017)

I've always wanted a lathe, not sure why I just did.

Well a week or so ago I saw James was selling one on here so I decided I would buy it.

With work commitments I didn't get a chance to get out to the workshop and give it a go until this afternoon.

I did some cleaning and a few adjustments and some oiling of the 'slidey' bits.

Then 'dah dah', I made some metal chips. I made some long stringy spirals. I turned a piece of metal into shavings.

I really enjoyed my afternoon. No need for photographs as I really did just turn a useful piece of steel into steel wool but I now have my first project in mind.

I need top replace the plastic foot on a kitchen chair after someone used it in the garden, it sank into the grass and the small round plastic foot came off. So, I will be melting some milk containers and turning a round plug for my kitchen chair, can't be that difficult, can it?

Haven't used a metalwork lathe since I was at school in the early 70s.

Now, where did I put that Axminster catalogue for a milling machine. 

Mick


----------



## mbartlett99 (23 Sep 2017)

I am slightly annoyed by this. Perhaps even a little bit jealous. I love playing with lathes but I've nowhere to put one.


----------



## AES (23 Sep 2017)

Well done Mick Cheese. But be WARNED - the "lathe" slope is just as slippery as any other, perhaps more than some!

BTW: For your plastic foot (NO, for the chair, "dummy"  !). There are several on line suppliers who sell plastic rods in various types of plastic and in many sizes, lots of which can be turned easily and nicely on your lathe. So if the melted milk bottle tops doesn't work, check out a couple of the suppliers in the sticky at the top of this section.

AES


----------



## MickCheese (25 Sep 2017)

AES

Thanks, I will look for some plastic rods. Will give me something to practice on.

Mick


----------



## MusicMan (25 Sep 2017)

Direct Plastics have a good stock, reasonable prices and a good service.

https://www.directplastics.co.uk

Delrin or nylon are good starter choices, as well as being very useful materials. They also have information on the machinability and applications of the various materials.

I also recommend Harold Hall's books for a beginner on all sorts of machining. He's a Forum member, too, recently announced his retirement in these pages. His website has a wealth of information.

http://www.homews.co.uk/page463.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Rorschach (25 Sep 2017)

I made chair feet for my fathers old dining room set using UHMWPE as it was the cheapest in large diameter I could get, non-marking and easy to machine. Once I had the lathe set up and custom tooling ground (they required a special shape) I had a set of 28 feet made in an afternoon.


----------



## hawkeyefxr (28 Sep 2017)

When i retired i bought a Myford, at the time i had a Harley Davidson so me about 20 stainless steel pistons that were threaded at the bottom of the conrod. This screwed in to the mudguard holding the rear seat do. Can't say i made a fortune but i enjoyed it.
My friend did something similar but out of ali rod, these were much smaller but fitted onto zips to you could use it to zip the coat up.


----------



## arnoldmason8 (26 Oct 2017)

MickCheese":2spuwymb said:


> I've always wanted a lathe, not sure why I just did. -------
> 
> Then 'dah dah', I made some metal chips. I made some long stringy spirals. I turned a piece of metal into shavings. ------
> 
> Mick


Hi Mike Congrats on getting a lathe. Beware of making long spiral swarf as it has very sharp edges and can give a nasty cut. In industry they usualy use chipbreaker tools which stop the spiral forming but these are not used much at amateur level. When I was an apprentice the workshop manager was turning some stainless steel and a spiral of swarf went up his nose!. He was off work for week with a nose the size of plum.

Happy turning------Arnold


----------



## NazNomad (26 Oct 2017)

MickCheese":2m6ys68e said:


> Now, where did I put that Axminster catalogue for a milling machine.



Don't think Axminster stock any as nice as these...


----------



## sunnybob (26 Oct 2017)

I've just a similar out of body experience.
having decided on wood for my retirement hobby, and having a fully (almost) stocked workshop of woodworking machines, I had a call out of the blue this week asking me if I was still interested in a lathe I had asked about 5 years ago.
Turned out I was. So I now own a small hobbymat universal lathe.
Found somewhere to put it, but so far no idea what to make with it.

Hope it doesnt take up too much of my precious time.


----------



## AES (26 Oct 2017)

It's a (VERY!) slippery slope sunnybob. You have been warned (by someone who fell into the same trap). But well worth it though - apart from anything else, those Hobbymat lathes have a good rep - AND a big selection for "accessories" too I think.

"Enjoy" as they say.

AES


----------



## sunnybob (26 Oct 2017)

This one actually has a powered feed. That would make smooth things, I'm sure. (?)
Trouble is I only got this because he is moving, and he has so much stuff I will have to wait a couple weeks before he finds the rest of the attachments.
patience never was my strong point.


----------



## MickCheese (26 Oct 2017)

I'm loving my lathe. Bought a quick change tool holder but need to make a new 'T' type bolt as the existing one is too short. I've also made a T bolt to hold the cross feed slide, the original one stripped the thread.

Found myself collecting bits of metal from all sorts of places.

Makes a lot of mess though.

I've learnt not to wear anything that metal shards will stick to, it's such a pain trying to untangle them from a fleece.

I'm watching more YouTube than TV of late. Abom79, MrPete222 and as mentioned above Harold Hall (Home metalworking workshop).

I'm constantly amazed at the skill of these guys.

Mick


----------



## AES (26 Oct 2017)

Yup, watch out also for machining brass with a loose-collared T-shirt on. You don't feel it at the time, but come bed time, when you get brass chips all over the bed (even "only" your side), you should hear the complaints from SWMBO! (On 2nd thoughts, perhaps you shouldn't)  

AES


----------



## jw00d (31 Oct 2017)

Funnily enough I've just done the same thing Mick. I found an Emco compact lathe with the extra mill attachment and loads of accessories for a good price on eBay. Not exactly sure what I'll be making yet but going to have fun finding out! Mr Pete and jimmy Diresta are partially to blame for having so many interesting videos on YouTube (and workshops full of beautiful machines!)

Will be looking up those Harold Hall books as well.

Jamie



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisCA (1 Nov 2017)

Can add another to the metal lathe owners club, I got a swedish lathe, 4 5/8" or 12cm center height.


----------



## DTR (1 Nov 2017)

Nice!


----------



## sunnybob (1 Nov 2017)

I'm jealous. had my lathe almost a week now and havent used it. Still waiting for thew chuck key.
If I dont get it by friday I shall have to make one.


----------



## DennisCA (1 Nov 2017)

Mine isn't here either, waiting for a truck to deliver it, it was too much effort for me to move it myself.


----------



## AES (1 Nov 2017)

That looks VERY nice & capable Dennis. You also wrote, QUOTE: waiting for a truck to deliver it, it was too much effort for me to move it myself. UNQUOTE:

Q: What. The chuck key??????????  

Sunnybob, a chuck key and waiting just a week? Are you an impatient soul or something!  

AES


----------



## sunnybob (1 Nov 2017)

Luckily I have other work in the pipeline.
I bought this lathe on a last minute as the owner had to move from his rented house at short notice and needed to downsize his collection of ... everything.

I had to help him move as part of the deal, and he has so much junk piled in boxes that I have given him a week to start sorting through for the chuck key and gears and other tools. I expect to get a nice surprise when he finally gets all my bits together.


----------



## DennisCA (1 Nov 2017)

AES":3pj7qfu6 said:


> That looks VERY nice & capable Dennis. You also wrote, QUOTE: waiting for a truck to deliver it, it was too much effort for me to move it myself. UNQUOTE:
> 
> Q: What. The chuck key??????????
> 
> ...



Actually I have got the chuck key already! I went and picked up the extra tool cabinet that came with and all loose parts beforehand so they wouldn't be lost in transport.


----------

